# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سریعا نیاز به کمک دارم

## Mr_ES

دوستان من سراسری آموزش زبان دانشگاه نیشابور قبول شدم و آزاد آموزش زبان پرند.
میخوام بمونم پشت کنکور راهی هست؟ تو قسمت ورودی سایت سنجش اگه درخواست شرکت کردن تو کنکور سال دیگه رو بکنم قبول میکنن؟
به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟ نیشابور ارزش داره برم؟ خونمون هم آذربایجان غربیه، ماکو

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستان من سراسری آموزش زبان دانشگاه نیشابور قبول شدم و آزاد آموزش زبان پرند.
> میخوام بمونم پشت کنکور راهی هست؟ تو قسمت ورودی سایت سنجش اگه درخواست شرکت کردن تو کنکور سال دیگه رو بکنم قبول میکنن؟
> به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟ نیشابور ارزش داره برم؟ خونمون هم آذربایجان غربیه، ماکو


خیلی دوره 
 رفع محرومیت 100 درصدی نیست ولی خب احتمالش بالاست
اگه دوس داری برو شاید تونستی انتقالی بگیری نزدیکای خودتون اما اگه دوس نداری نمیتونی هم دوری رو تحمل کنی هم رشته رو

----------


## Mr_ES

> خیلی دوره 
>  رفع محرومیت 100 درصدی نیست ولی خب احتمالش بالاست
> اگه دوس داری برو شاید تونستی انتقالی بگیری نزدیکای خودتون اما اگه دوس نداری نمیتونی هم دوری رو تحمل کنی هم رشته رو


مگه برا پسرا هم انتقالی میدن؟، زبان رو دوست دارم ولی فاصله دوره

----------


## Shah1n

> مگه برا پسرا هم انتقالی میدن؟، زبان رو دوست دارم ولی فاصله دوره


بله میدن اما سخته
البته اگه یه نفر از نیشابور تو دانشگاه های نزدیک خودتون پیدا کنی بتونی باهاش جاتو عوض کنی خیلی خوب میشه
ببین تو رشته ت از دانشگاه های نزدیکتون نیشابوری هست

----------


## WallE06

راهت خیلی دوره 
درضمن به احتمال زیاد تفاوت فرهنگی خیلیی زیادی هم وجود داره
نیشابور یکی از شهرای نزدیک شهرماهستش

فک نکنم واست جالب باشه

----------


## Mr_ES

> بله میدن اما سخته
> البته اگه یه نفر از نیشابور تو دانشگاه های نزدیک خودتون پیدا کنی بتونی باهاش جاتو عوض کنی خیلی خوب میشه
> ببین تو رشته ت از دانشگاه های نزدیکتون نیشابوری هست


چطور میشه فهمید؟

----------


## Mr_ES

> راهت خیلی دوره 
> درضمن به احتمال زیاد تفاوت فرهنگی خیلیی زیادی هم وجود داره
> نیشابور یکی از شهرای نزدیک شهرماهستش
> 
> فک نکنم واست جالب باشه


شهرش چطوریه؟

----------


## WallE06

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Unknown_


شهرش چطوریه؟


همه جا خوب و بد وجود داره و من نمیتونم بگم آدمای بدی داره یا چی

زیاد توشهرش نبودم ولی  سبزی خوردنش مشهوره عام و خاصه

و یه نکته دیگه هم اینکه رانندگی ها اکثرن  داااااغون 

شهر سرسبزتریه نسبت به  شهرای دیگه استان

جای دیدنی و تفرجگاه و ازین چیزا هم داره

عطار و خیام و قدم گاه و ..

https://www.eligasht.com/Blog/travelguide/%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B0%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%86%DB%8C%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B1/


https://www.kojaro.com/2016/10/29/122952/neyshabor-tourist-attractions/


ولی راهت واقعا دوره .اگه دوری از شهرت اذیتت نمیکنه برو وگرنه یه شهرنزدیکترپیداکن 
*

----------


## Shah1n

> چطور میشه فهمید؟


مگر اینکه بری دانشگاه یکیو پیدا کنی راه خاصی نداره مگر پرس وجو

----------


## Mr_ES

> *
> 
> همه جا خوب و بد وجود داره و من نمیتونم بگم آدمای بدی داره یا چی
> 
> زیاد توشهرش نبودم ولی  سبزی خوردنش مشهوره عام و خاصه
> 
> و یه نکته دیگه هم اینکه رانندگی ها اکثرن  داااااغون 
> 
> شهر سرسبزتریه نسبت به  شهرای دیگه استان
> ...


واقعا ممنونم،ولی خیلی دودل موندم

----------


## WallE06

> واقعا ممنونم،ولی خیلی دودل موندم


قربونت  کمترین کاری بود که میتونستم انجام بدم..اطلاعات ناقص
بازم اگه اطلاعات بیشتری میخای و مطمعنی میخای بری بگو تا یه فکردیگه بردارم ..میشناسم کسی که نیشابور زندگی کرده باشه ...

----------


## WallE06

خودمم دو دلم 
درکت میکنم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mr_ES

> خودمم دو دلم 
> درکت میکنم


خیلی سخته  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## tiny-ghost

دوستان توروخدا بگین ذخیره در ردیف 20 ینی چی؟؟//// :Yahoo (114):

----------

